
FaceBook on TechCrunch - 2005 - _grrr
http://techcrunch.com/2005/09/07/85-of-college-students-use-facebook/
======
dmix
This reads odd for a TechCrunch article.

Its written more like a personal blog/analysis of the startup rather than
reprinting of a press release or some drama angle.

~~~
jkw
That's basically how TC started

------
mattcurry
I sorted the comments by oldest first and skimmed them looking for people
dumping on facebook with things like "flash in the pan" or "i could build this
in a weekend".

Surprisingly few. In fact most people loved it. So if you're looking for
indicators of startup success they'd go something like: 1) 85% of target
demographic has signed up. 2) 3.5 millions users. 3) TechCrunch commenters
love you.

------
sudonim
I got creeped out that the "Demo account profile" still worked...

[http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=11752&l=732749925...](http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=11752&l=732749925d)

Is Amy Weller a real person? What did it used to look like in 2005?

~~~
jwegan
I don't think so. Almost all of her 28 friends work at Facebook and she is
friends with a Jane Smith <http://www.facebook.com/janesmith199> (note the
generic name) who has the same profile picture and also a small number of
friends

------
Cmccann7
Read the comments, interesting what people had to say about FB back then.

------
cliqstr
hey... where's eduardo...

------
iopuy
lol at Sean Parker as President.... well that didn't last long.

